

Interview with Avi Bryant, Twitter analytics team / DabbleDB - mcantelon
http://www.straight.com/article-332062/vancouver/geek-speak-avi-bryant-twitter-analytics-team

======
avibryant
It's odd to see my verbal tics rendered faithfully to text - the number of
times I say "sort of" and "kind of" in this is quite scary.

~~~
Semiapies
That's because most interviewers trim those things out. This looks closer to a
transcript. :)

~~~
avibryant
Yep, although in some cases if he had, I would have been annoyed at being
quoted making an unqualified statement when I was intentionally making a
qualified one.

------
igrekel
The only sad part is the question of what happens with DabbleDB. It was spot
on for so many problems who had outgrown their spreadsheet solution.

~~~
johkra
I agree. DabbleDB's user interface is great - user friendly, intuitive and yet
with many useful features. I don't care much about Twitter, but I hope the
team has a good experience there.

